# what feeds can goats not have?



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2013)

So I'm curious what feeds, particularly kitchen scraps to not feed the goats. I do raw fruits and veggies pretty normally when we have scraps from that and they seem to like most everything I put out there for them. Some things take a little more time for them to try them (like the collard green stems I gave them from new years food prepping). I know the raw fruits and veggies are okay, but what about cooked fruits and veggies? I know they can have bread products but what about cookies and other desserts? Obviously I know they can't have any meat scraps, the dog gets those. 

Sorry if this is a dumb question  I've just been wondering about it for a while now. I used to be able to throw out the cooked food items that weren't meat to the chickens when we had them, now that they are gone I just need to know if the goats can have those things.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

*I don't know all the answers, but I know you shouldn't feed Sapote seeds. (They have some sort of Narcotic effect to them I've read). We have a Sapote tree and they LOOOVEEEE the fruit, I just have to take out the seeds first. *


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I don't know all the answers, but I know you shouldn't feed Sapote seeds. (They have some sort of Narcotic effect to them I've read). We have a Sapote tree and they LOOOVEEEE the fruit, I just have to take out the seeds first. *


Nice to know. Never heard of that type of fruit though.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 5, 2013)

The only thing I give our goats is pears in fall of the year when I get a lot of deadfall from a neighbor, and the occasional apple.

I have noticed that if they get anything out of the ordinary, they get solid poop.

DonnaBelle


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> The only thing I give our goats is pears in fall of the year when I get a lot of deadfall from a neighbor, and the occasional apple.
> 
> I have noticed that if they get anything out of the ordinary, they get solid poop.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Ours get all kinds of things so far they have had and liked without issues:
potato peels 
banana peels 
apple peels as well as the core 
orange peels 
collard green stems (wethers turned their noses up at it, does ate it), 
bread 
pizza crust 
pie crust 
stale sugar cookies (wethers didn't like, does did) 
onion and garlic peel 
cooked spaghetti
tomato seeds/core
banana peppers
watermelon
pumpkin

I bet there is more that's just all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 5, 2013)

The only thing I give my goats is bread and that is not that often. Dogs like it too. haha


----------

